# Different types of saddles?



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

My past couple of western saddles have come with my horses. But recently I am looking to buy a nice one for some small shows and just riding at home. But, I looked at some places and they asked what type I wanted. (My answer was "...a regular one?" boy I felt silly.) They have trail, roper, barrel, cutter, ranch, reiner, show, and etc saddles! Can someone please explain the differences to them for me? I mean, I know a barrel saddle if for barrel racing, but why is it different from a reiner saddle? Thank you so much for your help


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Different saddles sit you in different positions and have different type of seats.

A reining saddle has a deep pocket to the seat and is about 2/3 of the way back and the stirrups are set forward so you it rocks you back on your pockets so you can cue and are sitting correctly for the stop. It also has a low horn so it will not get in the way of your hand/reins. It is also much closser to the horse like a CC saddle so you can feel the horse move.

A cutting saddle has a higher horse and the palmal is more up right. The seat is flatter so you can move with your horse and has no real pocket to it. Again the stirrups are set more forward and move like a reining saddle.

A ropping saddle the stirrups are set more under you so you can stand up and lean forward. The horse is stronger the saddle is heavyer so it can be used to hold/stop a stear.

As you can see each type of saddle is made with a give discipline in mind. It will effect how you sit on the horse and how you cue the horse.


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok, thank you very, very much! It's so confusing if you've never bought one before


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You might look into more of a trail saddle. They are made with the average rider in mind. Personally I prefer a more centered riding type of saddle like what you would see in an endurance type saddle. flatter seat and more forward stirrup placement. Just a for instance although pricey 
Fallis Saddlery home page


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

From what it sounds like, thats most likely the type I will get. Thank you! (Those saddles are really nice this is my favorite: Fallis Saddle Model 5274)


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what is the difference in a barrel saddle between the others?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

HooverH said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the difference in a barrel saddle between the others?



Just like any saddle barrel saddles are designed for that event and the way the vast majority of riders ride a barrel horse.

One of the big differences is the angle and length of the horse. The weight of the saddle and also usually the fenders are rounded. The stirrups are set in such a way that they can push back on the horse. The canal is usually higher with a deeper pocket to the seat.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

horsea said:


> From what it sounds like, thats most likely the type I will get. Thank you! (Those saddles are really nice this is my favorite: Fallis Saddle Model 5274)


I know my month is not up yet but I can't help commenting on that saddle. I know nothing about it but I wouldn't give a saddle like that a thought.
Being leather weight could be an issue. A 40 pound saddle gets tedious if you have to throw it over a tall horse, you are a woman or your weight plus the saddle is getting too heavy for a little arab.
Next the pattern cut into the fenders? If you ride alot you will wear your inside of your legs out. Sure pleasure rides every now and then around the field are fine but if you truely ride you will be in major hurt on the inside of the knees.. You want smooth fenders to prevent wear on you.
The stirrups?? If you have any knee problems at all the twist from those stirrups will cause your knees to act up. Sure you can try training the stirrup with a broom handle but the leather, the cut doesn't make for a knee friendly saddle.
The rigging?? Rigging is wear the girth is attached to the saddle. That appears a full rigging, the girth ring is right under you knee, again causing a lump that with time destroys your legs. Again a person riding every now and then can put up with equipment like that but spend days in the saddle, long hours everything needs to be just right or you suffer. I prefer center fire with english dessage girths.
Any saddle I pick is for riding, not show and will have all the feathurs I am looking for.
I have nothing against that saddle, just the general type you are looking at.


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

Thanks reiner! I ride a Longhorn rounded skirt barrel. The difference I notice the most is how secure I sit in it, and the bucking rolls. But I like a closer fitting saddle, so it works great for me. 

Rio- she could also get stirrup turners, which allow the stirrup to swivel into proper position easily.

Oh! I forgot to mention. The best advice my riding friend gave me was to get a used saddle. It took a lot of looking, but I ended up with a comfy saddle that had a little of the starch already beat out of it, looks great and tight, for a fraction of the price I would have paid.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

HooverH said:


> Rio- she could also get stirrup turners, which allow the stirrup to swivel into proper position easily.
> 
> .


Have you ever tried stirrup turners?? I have a set in the drawer. They lasted me less then a full ride. I ride with my feet deep in the stirrup. The deeper your foot in the stirrup the less tiring it is on the leg muscles. The turners dig right into my ankle at the front. They would soar me in short order.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

horsea said:


> From what it sounds like, thats most likely the type I will get. Thank you! (Those saddles are really nice this is my favorite: Fallis Saddle Model 5274)


 That is a pretty one  I already have my next saddle picked out. I want this one without the horn. I've already talked to the maker and they can make one that way. I love this saddle, I will have one some day...I will! :lol
Bear Trap gaited horse and mule saddle


----------

